# Drywall Screws



## DrWu (Aug 20, 2009)

Why are they black?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Why's the sky blue?


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

DrWu said:


> Why are they black?


Are you a racist?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

well..they were born that way!


----------



## Project_Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

Be careful of the slivers.... There the most dangerous thing about them black screws:w00t:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Project_Pat said:


> Be careful of the slivers.... There the most dangerous thing about them black screws:w00t:


Yeah tell me about it. But the reason they are black phosphate coated is for rust prevention.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Project_Pat said:


> Be careful of the slivers.... There the most dangerous thing about them black screws:w00t:



Man them freakin hurt!!! Nothing worse than reaching in your pouch and pulling your hand back like you were bitten by a snake.:cursing:


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> Yeah tell me about it. But the reason they are black phosphate coated is for rust prevention.


So why do they rust then?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> So why do they rust then?


Same reason Tapcons rust through their coating?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

theworx said:


> So why do they rust then?


Hence the word "prevention" Just like if you have Rustprevention sprayed on the under side of a vehicle. It wont stop it but it helps.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

> Why are they black?


why not?


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

The reason I read is they are black oxided to keep em rust free in the containers on board the ships and long enuf on the shelves. After that all bets are off :}:}


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

JumboJack said:


> Are you a racist?



lmao:laughing::laughing:


Dave


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

well drywall is white, so its an equal opportunity thang, ya know.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

JumboJack said:


> Are you a racist?


Thats why I buy galvanized. :shifty:


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

black is no good... white coated is nicer! hahaha


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Wow...what a question.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Heat treated :thumbsup:


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

Maybe the NAACP said they had to be black?:whistling


----------

